# forum update



## TUGBrian (Sep 26, 2017)

just applied a new update to the forum website (all backend stuff)...please let me know or post here if you run into any errors while browsing the forums.

thank you!


----------



## taterhed (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks....running smooth sofar....


----------



## taterhed (Oct 6, 2017)

I have had few instances last two days; I've seen a 'draft' posting ghost into the reply window--even after the (draft) posting has been posted to the thread.
The ghost appears in light text and will solidify into normal text if you click into reply box and begin to type.

I'm on a funny machine with restrictions and blockers though, so it might just be me.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 6, 2017)

Looks good on my tablet and laptop.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 6, 2017)

taterhed said:


> I have had few instances last two days; I've seen a 'draft' posting ghost into the reply window--even after the (draft) posting has been posted to the thread.
> The ghost appears in light text and will solidify into normal text if you click into reply box and begin to type.
> 
> I'm on a funny machine with restrictions and blockers though, so it might just be me.



I believe this is an "auto save" feature when typing a post or reply.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 6, 2017)

I kinda wondered... I'd type a reply, then delete- or just backspace to make it disappear, and the post would remain- lightened like maybe a draft until I would click it and hit the delete key. Sometimes I'll comment, but then not post. I feel better, but have less egg on my face.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 6, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> I kinda wondered... I'd type a reply, then delete- or just backspace to make it disappear, and the post would remain- lightened like maybe a draft until I would click it and hit the delete key. Sometimes I'll comment, but then not post. I feel better, but have less egg on my face.


Well said. Ditto...


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 6, 2017)

haaa...you arent the only one!

this happens pretty regularly with email too.  sometimes its just therapeutic to type a reply that you really want to make...but then think better of it (but you feel so much better)


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 6, 2017)

Yeah, That's it, Brian. I find I WANT to say things- especially in  the 'forbidden' subjects. I type them, then delete. I feel better, but Denise, or you or Doug or another Mod don't have to slap my hands. It keeps us all- friends.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 13, 2017)

timeshare maps is broken again....

site is https but calls scripts that are not secure..... triggering the 'page is attempting to load scripts from unauthenticated sources' error.  Can load page, it works, but requires security bypass for non-secure content in secure page.

Can you redirect this issue to the nice person who keeps fixing the page?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 13, 2017)

Sadly timeshare maps has been broken for quite some time but is not related to the forum in any way (not even hosted on the same server). 

Unfortunately we have still heard no response from the member who originally designed them ...here is its own thread as its not a BBS related item.

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/timeshare-map-out-of-order.255662/


----------

